
Oculus Quest fails to break 1M sales milestone despite expectations - Kroeler
https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2020/01/superdata-oculus-quest-index-alyx-half-life.html
======
mehh
I've seen zero marketing for it in UK, no one I've spoken to about it knows
what it is, so not surprising.

